# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  (Продам)LEFT 4 DEAD 2 ключ для STEAM за 250 рублей

## gamer-55

*LEFT 4 DEAD 2 ключ для STEAM*


*Описание товара*:
_Left 4 Dead 2 – продолжение кооперативного зомби - шутер от первого лица, действие которого разворачивается на юге США. 
Вам предстоит пробираться сквозь города, болота и кладбища американского Юга - от порта Саванны до Нового Орлеана - в ходе 5 обширных кампаний. Вы играете за одного из четырех выживших героев, имеющих широкий спектр всевозможного оружия, как классического образца, так и усовершенствованных модификаций. В дополнение к огнестрельному оружию у вас будет возможность разобраться с мертвяками и по-свойски, по-мужски, взяв в руки бензопилу, топоры или же смертельную ужасающую сокрушительную сковородку._


*Купить онлайн за 250 рублей*
*Связь со мной*

----------

